# 2/1/12 report pike pool



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

fished a creek this afternoon not a thing happening
hit the pike pier,alot of trash floating no bite's only seen 2 caught.
then hit the backwaters at rayland 1st cast it was on 1st cast 8''blue gill,followed by 3 lg mouth bass(12'' an 14'')then i found the crappie,caught an released over 25 under 10'' an keep 8 all right about 12'' had a mixed bag of whites an blacks.
twister

ps fish were got on a 2''silk tail,1/16oz head,10''under a small bobber,4#excel,
gander reel an 5'6'' lite lighting rod


----------



## stump jumper (Apr 14, 2004)

thanks for the report twister, hope to see ya at the creek soon,.....


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow! Congrats on the crappie!!
I know a bunch of good spots, from the past,,, I figured it was a tad bit too early & cold to try 'em. Wrong again! About how deep was the water where you found them?
Were they around structure, like fallen trees, docks etc.? I usta find 'em around the barge tie-offs in the Cumberland pool.
Thanks jer


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

awsome report twister I stopped by the old bridge in the creek with the new bridge nothing looks the same didnt try to fish


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

doboy
not much water were i found them maybe 2ft at the most,there was one little stick sticking out of the water,got them all with in a few yrds of that 
twister


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

mrtwister_jbo said:


> doboy
> not much water were i found them maybe 2ft at the most,there was one little stick sticking out of the water,got them all with in a few yrds of that
> twister


Thanks twister,,, THAT'S what I pictured.
I'll just have to hit MY spots on the NEXT SUNNY DAY!
Gonna Hafta get the boat out!!! 

WE did good yesterday,,, I brought home 9.
The three largest walleyes went 21" & 2-20"ers.
the largest sauger was 17",,, FULL of eggs, no blood yet.
The big males were dry.


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Way to go Jimbo. Lovin this mild winter !! Maybe we can get together later on this spring and hit Tappan. 

Willy


----------

